# .jar ebooks



## Cool Buddy (May 23, 2010)

The other day my friend was showing me an ebook which was in jar format (.jar file) which could be opened directly on his samsung corby. How can I make such files? I don't have much programming knowledge, but I expect it to be easy. If someone knows, please tell


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 23, 2010)

.jar is basically a zip container which contains files written in java. If you don't know java specially J2ME 2.0 or 1.1 you can't make them. I don't know java myself pls someone correct me if i'm wrong.
for java ebook reader for your phone search on www.getjar.com
for java ebooks go to www.wattpad.com


----------



## CA50 (May 24, 2010)

that may some jar application, try it on a nokia phone supporting java


----------

